# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan software update 2.5

## This

Einscan has released an update for all scanners:
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201708...-scanners.html

Download here:
https://www.einscan.com/new-einscan-software-download

----------


## scobo

Just downloaded this and my antivirus software (AVG) thinks it's suspicious so it's uploaded it to AVG for further analysis. 
Strange !

----------


## scobo

AVG have confirmed the file is safe.
False alarm.

----------


## scobo

Having trouble with this version. Taking over a minute for a single scan instead of the usual 15 seconds or so and there is no scan image ??!!
Anyone else having this issue ?

Debug window shows this .....

----------


## This

Did you try to reinstall it ?
and did you remove the older version ?

Last time with an update there were also some problems with the software, look at some older posts.

----------


## scobo

Yeah, tried that.
Didn't have any problem with the previous version.

----------


## scobo

Finally got it working !
Spent over 2 hours on a Teamviewer session with a guy from Einscan support yesterday who, to his credit, tried pretty much everything.
He reckoned it was some webcam software on my computer that was causing the problem but after removing it, v2.5 still didn't work.
This morning, I uninstalled and reinstalled it and it worked right away.

----------


## This

That doesn't look that great, did you have to run a calibration before using the new software ?
I am always very hesitant to update software that already works great, especially on Win, where I'm no so familiar with  :Smile:

----------


## scobo

Yeah, you always have to calibrate when you install a new version as you have to uninstall the previous version.
One thing I noticed was the alignment was a bit off so I might try calibrating again to see if I can get better alignment.
I can't really see too many new features in this version so if the scan quality doesn't improve I'll be going bck to 2.3.

----------


## scobo

Well, much to my embarrassment, I've just realised I made a big cock-up with my first test of this new version.
The picture I earlier, which was lower quality, was in fact a 3d print of the original injection molded model which I scanned then printed, doh !
So the scan quality was always going to be worse with the printed model.
Please ignore my post (which I've deleted) about the quality of v2.5 until I've tested it further and apologies for any confusion.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## scobo

Ok, after scanning another couple of objects, I'm happy that the quality is at least as good as previous versions and 2.5 seems to be working fine.
Still haven't noticed a great deal of difference to 2.3.3 though.

----------


## Billjobs01

Usually when they make updates from like 2.3.3 to 2.5 they change many things that we can't really observe. Anyway I read that they have changed scan accuracy, texture scan, scan speed, point distance, align mode and a lot of other things that you can check on the internet. It's not that big difference but it's good that they work on new versions. Unlike the tools which I use for my work, they used to upgrade it more often. For my tools, I need to search for drivers once a year, thanks there are websites with free drivers update.

----------

